# Resistencia cero ohmios.



## deivi (Ago 1, 2007)

¡Hola!


Mi pregunta es la siguiente.

¿Que finalidad tiene en un circuito una resistencia de 0 ohmios?

¿por qué no poner un cable y hacer un corto?

Me explico, trabajo con unas PCB. Y un componente es una resistencia de 0 ohmios. 

En unas versiones anteriores no existia esta resistencia.

¿Se puede poner una unión directa por soldadura, o cable, o hay que poner la resistencia cero?


Un terminal es Vcc y otro va a componentes de la placa.

Espero me hayan entendido.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 1, 2007)

Fusible.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 1, 2007)

Esas resistencias solo son jumpers disfrazados  de resistencias, colocale una resistencia de 0,1 ohmios, y esta solucionado.


----------



## jona (Ago 1, 2007)

hola
muchas veces esas resistencias estan puestas en las placas,y cumplen funciones de puente.
hay otras que son fusibles,que por lo general vienen en valoren ohmicos muy bajos como,0.22,0.33,0.47 o hasta 1 ohm,otras vienen por el valor de la corriente que soportan como un fusible,pero con la forma de una resistencia,llamadas fusistoras.
saludos


----------



## deivi (Ago 2, 2007)

Hola!!

Gracias por vuestras prontas respuestas.

La lectura del voltimetro es 0 ohmios, no tengo mayor precisión en el laboratorio.

La idea de un fusible estaba descartada, pues no hay asociado un cambio de corriente en esa parte.

El ¿que colocar? no es problema, para algunas pruebas o aplicaciones colocamos un jumper, pues para esta placa hay una programación de unos micros, con un abierto en esa zona, y otra programación con un corto. Se coloca un jumper y sin problemas.

Como dice jona es un puente.

En el esquematico del diseño del circuito que tenemos no viene ese componente, como dije, en la versión anterior no estaba en el diseño. Es una mejoria, como otras que tuvo el circuito. 


el porque de la colocación, supongo que para las aplicaciones que se le da a esa placa, la programación util es la utilizada con un corto. Y lo han dispuesto a sí de fabricación.

Para pruebas, en el laboratorio, utilizamos los jumper, para un caso u otro.

La pregunta es, si habia algo mas por detras, en sentido teorico, o por el contrario es un tema meramente practico en la fabricación de la placa base. 

Me explico, al estar hecho el diseño de una manera, ¿es mejor o mas rapido, o mas fiable el poner un puente.resistencia 0, que añadirle el corto en el lay-out?

La pregunta es por mero conocimento. El componente colocado es SMD. Os mando lo que habia  encontrado referente, a resistencia cero-puente(datasheet). Porque yo es la primera vez que habia visto este tipo de componente. 

Ya puestos os comento en que consiste la PCB. Son tag, envio y recepcion de datos.

Muchas gracias a todos de nuevo. y perdonad si me extendido.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 2, 2007)

Todas las respuestas dadas son correctas y válidas pero, hay un detalle que se les escapa porqué, según parece, no han trabajado en producción o, por lo menos, no lo han hecho en gran escala.
Para nosotros y, para armar una o dos placas e, incluso cuando he montado 500 placas, resulta inconcebible comprar Rs de 0 Ω pero, en una fábrica, donde los componentes se instalan en las placas con máquinas ponedoras, parece que no existen máquinas de estas que sean capaces de colocar jumpers de alhambre y, por eso, contruyen Rs de 0Ω. Las hay convencionales y del tipo SMD, como podrán haberse dado cuenta seguramente.

La única respuesta que no coincide con la realidad, a nivel de fabricante y de diseño, es la del fusible. Hay FUSIBLES del tamaño de las R de distintos Watios, rateados a distintos valores de corriente.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## deivi (Ago 2, 2007)

Muchas gracias mcrven !!!

Entendido todo.


Un saludo


----------



## Saint_ (Ago 3, 2007)

Hola, no estoy muy de cuerdo con la respuesta siguiente:

"La única respuesta que no coincide con la realidad, a nivel de fabricante y de diseño, es la del fusible. Hay FUSIBLES del tamaño de las R de distintos Watios, rateados a distintos valores de corriente."

 Tabajo tanto en diceño como en reparacion y ultmamente encontre circuitos que tienen resistore de vaja valor 0.1ohm mas o menos y estos estan hubicados en lugares estratejicos 


por ejemplo "en serie con la alimentacion de un televisor de 21pul. y no es un simpli puente, ya que en la placa resultaba mas sensillo que la pista siga su camino pero estaba un resistor de 0.1ohm:0.5w., que por ciero esta quemado, tambien los transisitores de la fuente", pero esto indida que estaba de fucible, tambien el alarmas de automobiles conectado directamene a el pin de GND de un ULN2003  un resistor de 0.1,1/8w., que terminas dañados
por exeso de corriente.

Por tanto estos resisitores de vajo valor pueden ser utilizados como puentes o de "fucilbles"
o algo paresido.
A modo de comentario, estoy trabajando en un circuito en el que requiro testear 9A, para ello estoy utilizando un resisitor de 0.1ohm, este circuito debe ser capas de desantivar un relay cuando se exeda de los 9A, ademas la fuente de tensión no es muy fija, pero si por si acaso el circuito no responde como esta previsto el resistor de 0.1 sera el que de queme cortando asi la alimentacion al circuito de fuerza.

En este caso Utlizo un resistor como fucible ante flujo de corriente prolongado.....

Es lo que puedo domentar  respecto del tema.......
Hasta otra oprtunidad..........


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2007)

Resitencias fusibles:
http://www.unicornelex.com/detail.php?itemno=35-1320&&PHPSESSID=06cdb189db22c3a0d483db46c382ffa8

1) Son mas chicos que cualquier fusible.
2) Se pueden colocar con maquinas automaticas de armado.
3) Vienen en tiras para maquina de armado.
4) Estan aislados (No presentan partes metalicas visibles o cortocircuitables)
5) Vienen en valore muy pequeños de capacidad (50 mA).
6) Son 1 sola pieza, los fusibles tradicionales necesitan portafusibles (3 Piezas).

 Tambien existen fusible para armado automatico con forma de transistor (Capsula TO 92).


----------



## El nombre (Ago 4, 2007)

Saint permite este comentario " !!1chapuza!!"

¿Usas una Resistencia de bajo valor y gran potencia como fusible para esas intensidades? 

Con lo que tarda en romperse esa resisistencia en caso de que pasen 15A ( una burrada de intenisdad comparada con la que testeas) provocarás más problemas.

La peor cosa es que eso se produce por calor. Como se produzca una deflagación puede provocar un incendio y...
Bueno allá con tus diseños

Cuando se diseña algo así, esa resistencia aguanta la intensidad máxima sin dañarse( soporta un eventual cortocircuito por ejemplo) Un ejemplo muy usado es la R del Zener.

Saludos 

PD No te enfades es mi opinión.


----------



## JV (Ago 4, 2007)

Recuerdo 2 fotos que mostro un ingeniero en un seminario sobre componentes de proteccion, eran el antes y el despues de una placa donde se veia una RJ11 y 2 resistencias de proteccion. Luego de un pequeño rayo  que le cayo a la placa se apreciaba una agujero de cerca de 2cm de diametro donde estaban la resistencias. Conclusion, la placa no sirvio mas aunque en este caso no se quemo otro cosa.

Moraleja: las resistencias no son buenas para usar como fusibles

Saludos..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2007)

Si un rayo perforo la placa el error de diseño no estaba en la placa, estaba en algo ajeno a esta (Nadie fabrica PCB para manejar rayos).


----------



## JV (Ago 4, 2007)

El rayo no perforo la placa, lo hicieron las resistencias al actuar como fusibles. En efecto, una placa no es capaz de manejar un rayo.

Saludos..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2007)

No tiene nada que ver pero viene al caso: En cierta oportunidad fui a verificar por garantia un generador de 150 KVA que le habia caido un rayo (Estaba a la interperie bajo un tinglado) y el dichoso rayo fundio (Cuando digo fundido entiendase DERRITIO) la carcaza de aluminio, la bornera de salida (4 Barras de cobre de 50 mm2 de seccion), los bulones de bronce, el bobinado del alternador, e incluso se quemo el acople de goma entre el disel y el alternador (Un primor), resumiendo, vendimos el alternador como chatarra.
Aclaro que toda la instalacion estaba con puesta a tierra que tambien se fundio

Saludos

Me parece que nos hemos salido un poquitin del hilo (Que bueno !!)


----------



## mcrven (Ago 4, 2007)

> Recuerdo 2 fotos que mostro un ingeniero en un seminario sobre componentes de proteccion, eran el antes y el despues de una placa donde se veia una RJ11 y 2 resistencias de proteccion. Luego de un pequeño rayo que le cayo a la placa se apreciaba una agujero de cerca de 2cm de diametro donde estaban la resistencias. Conclusion, la placa no sirvio mas aunque en este caso no se quemo otro cosa.



Bueno muchachos, saludos a todos.

Respecto del aporte de JV, hago la siguiente observación:
Si en esa placa había un RJ11 instalado, casi seguro, se trataba de un modem. También coincide el hecho de las 2 Rs que menciona como de protección. Esas resistencias, JV, no son de protección, son para evitar que, la línea quede en cortocircuito cuando se disca por pulsos.
Evidentemente, en ese caso, una descarga produjo un pico de alto potencial y, posiblemente, el puente-diodo que permite el discado de pulsos, resultó cortocircuitado inmediatamente, resultando fulminadas las Resistencias de la entrada que, generalmente, rondan los 15Ω en promedio.
La perforación mencionada, de la placa, ocurre por el arco que se produce al interrumpirse la pista conductora del material que compone la resistencia - en especial cuando es carbón - y el arco que se establece entre las puntas separadas ( arco voltáico ), es de tal potencial calórico, que es capaz de incendiar, y mantener encendido, hasta el material de soporte de la película resistiva, generalmente, cerámica. Una vez establecido el arco, no hay manera de apagarlo, parece una reacción en cadena que sólo termina con el agotamiento del material incendiado.
Además, la protección en los modems se diseña a base de MOVs (Metal Oxid Varistor) que, una vez excedida la tensión de avalancha, pueden generar picos de corriente de aprox. 10 KA. Ellos pueden "VOLAR" resistencias y fusible.

Ahora, respecto del uso de Rs de 0Ω como fusibles, eso es una aberración. En ningún momento el fabricante pensó en que eso se deba fundir. Al contrario, se pensó en que NO SE DEBE FUNDIR. Se pensó únicamente en la posibilidad de colocación automática desde cintas portadoras, como las de los demás componentes. Pero, RECORDEMOS que, son "JUMPERS". En cristiano: PUENTES de alambre o película metálica CONDUCTORES. Y recordemos también que se fabrican FUSIBLES. Estos, los fusibles, son los que están diseñados a proposito para que se FUNDAN por efecto de un exceso de corriente.



> Moraleja: las resistencias no son buenas para usar como fusibles



Más bien: LAS RESISTENCIAS son resistencias. LOS FUSIBLES son fusibles. Y, los JUMPERS, son jumprs.

Cómo muestra tengo unas a mano: SMD 1/8W, 1/4W standard y 1/2W standard. Como no tengo especificaciones del calibre de la película utilizada en SMD, no puedo calcular le corriente que soportaría. Pero, para las estándar sí. La de 1/8W: cuerpo de 6 mm X 2,5 mm, alhambre de 0,7 mm - AWG # 23, corriente máxima en chasis 4,7A
La de 1/4W: cuerpo de 10 mm X 3,5 mm, alhambre de 0,8 mm - AWG # 20, corriente máxima en chasis 11A

Esas corrientes son las admisibles máximas para circular a través del alhambre. No son corrientes de fusión del alhambre. Quizás se fundan esos alhambres a 10X la corriente de trabajo indicada.

Les recuerdo que, el alhambre atraviesa el cuerpo de las Rs 0Ω, de punta a punta, sin interrupción ni reducción.

Saludos a todos: mcrven


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2007)

Creo que hay un error de concepto, las resistencias fusibles existen y se usan mucho, pero fueron fabricadas para ser usadas como fusible y no como resistencias.
Respecto al calibre de estas el fabricante te sumunistra los datos de composicion, espesor y ancho de la pelicula (Que en realidad es solamente una linea), como asi tambien la tolerancia de intensidad de corte que soportan.
Por el tipo de costruccion corresponden al tipo de fusibles de velocidad media y de bajo poder de ruptura (No son aptas para tensiones de mas de unos 100 V).
El valor de corriente mas alto que e visto es de 3.5 A y el mas bajo de 50 mA (Esta ultima se quema si uno la mira con fea cara).
Saludos


----------



## JV (Ago 4, 2007)

> Si en esa placa había un RJ11 instalado, casi seguro, se trataba de un modem. También coincide el hecho de las 2 Rs que menciona como de protección. Esas resistencias, JV, no son de protección, son para evitar que, la línea quede en cortocircuito cuando se disca por pulsos.
> Evidentemente, en ese caso, una descarga produjo un pico de alto potencial y, posiblemente, el puente-diodo que permite el discado de pulsos, resultó cortocircuitado inmediatamente, resultando fulminadas las Resistencias de la entrada que, generalmente, rondan los 15Ω en promedio.



Hola mcrven, no era un modem, era un accesorio telefonico eso si, pero no recuerdo que funcion cumplia. Lo que si las resistencias estaban colocadas para proteger como si fueran fusibles.

Saludos..


----------



## mroe- (Ago 6, 2007)

Hola, cuando lei el titulo del tema que dice " Resistencia cero ohmios" me quede pensando =P , yo creo que no existe una resistencia de cero ohmios , sino que talvez sea de 0,00001 ohm  no sea significativa para el circuito. Espero que me saquen la duda. ¿¡¿Resistencia de 0 ohms?!?     . 

Saludos 

mroe-


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2007)

Muy cierto !, auque sea un conductor de gran seccion siempre tiene algo de resistencia.

Pero si consideramos que hay resistencias positivas y negativas deberia haber un punto intermedio teorico de cero.


----------



## mroe- (Ago 6, 2007)

Muchas gracias fogonazo, sos un grande.

Saludos


mroe-


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2007)

Bueno Che esta bien que este gordo pero no es para tanto !!

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Ago 6, 2007)

Cierto eso mroe- y fogonazo, todavía no se conoce un material conductor perfecto, eso tendría 0Ω, conductancia pura.

Si tomamos el dato correspondiente a la resitencia de 1 Km de alhambre AWG #23 (0,57 mm), que dice ser 66,78 Ω / 1000 m y hacemos con él un jumper de 2 cm de longitud, tendríamos 66,78 * 0,00002 = 0,00135 Ω.

Dista mucho de ser un 0. Ahora, al lado de una pista de PCB de 35 µm de calibre X 1 mm de ancho y 30 cm de longitud, podemos considerar que es 0 Ω.

Bueno amigos, saludos y hasta la próxima.

mcrven


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2007)

Ya que no hemos ido muy lejos del tema, aguien recuerda como se median resistencias de valores muy, muy bajos <0,001, no era con el Sr. Weastone era con otra cosa que no recuerdo (La vejez me esta haciendo estragos !)


----------



## mroe- (Ago 6, 2007)

hola fogonazo, la verdad que el una buena pregunta =P, separandonos del miliohmetro, aca pongo dos explicaciones de como lo haria yo.(calcular el valor de las resistencias bajas)

Forma básica aprox 0,01 ohm

supongamos una resistencia de 0,01 ohm. Todabia es  facil medirla, mediante un dispositivo sencillo, una fuente de corriente constante. El método para obtener el valor de valor "muy bajo" ( aca aparece lo que dicen el valor es en el orden de las centesima para poder realizarlo con este método en forma exacta, una resistencia de 0,00001 o menor es algo que me sigo preguntando ) es hacer circular una corriente conocida y constante a través de la resistencia, y medir la caida de voltaje que se produce en ella usando un tester común. Bueno luego aplicamos la ley de ohm para calcular su valor. (R=V/I)

Luego tenemos el puente Wheatstone , que segun tenia entendido es el circuito mas " sensitivo para medir resistencias ". 


Se utiliza para calcular de una resistencia de valor de una manera muy "eficiente"  mediante el equilibrio de los brazos del puente,  que están constituidos por cuatro resistencias que forman un circuito cerrado, siendo una de ellas la resistencia bajo medida. Donde R1, R2,R3 son resistencias de valores conocidos y R2 es ajustable. Si la relación del brazo conocido   (digamos  R2 y R1 ) R2/R1 es igual a la relación del otro brazo Rx ( INCOGNITA ) / R3 el voltaje entre los dos puntos medios será nulo por lo que no circulará corriente alguna entre esos dos puntos.
Esto lo podemos  hacer con gran precisión mediante el galvanómetro.

En condición de equilibrio siempre se cumple que:

Rx=(R2 x R3) / R1. Si conocemos los valores de R1, R2, R3 con mucha presición , conseguimos un valor muy aproximado al valor real de la resistencia. Si tenemos valores mal tomados de las resistencias, vamos a tener propagaciones de errores criticas y el valor va a quedar defasado.

Bueno esto lo hice muy de noche    asi que si tengo algun error, o muchos errores, o si esta todo mal   , diganme y lo edito.


Me gustaria que se alarge el post y digan formas mas exactas, con mas presición de calcular el valor de las resistencias < 0,00001 ohm. (por dar un ejemplo)

Saludos

mroe-


----------



## JV (Ago 6, 2007)

Un pequeño aporte al tema de la medicion:

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/med-res.htm

Saludos..


----------



## deivi (Ago 7, 2007)

Hola a todos!!

Si que ha dado de hablar el tema!, gracias a todos.

He recibido otra opinión referente a este tema, y os la remito.

"Esas resistencias de 0 ohmios se usan cuando hay que hacer un puente 
entre dos pistas de un circuito, o cuando quieres hacer una programación 
del tipo de la que se puede hacer con un jumper, pero que no sea fácil 
de cambiar por el usuario."



Lo del puente ya lo sabiamos, y la otra, os comente que el circuito estaba sujeto a distintas programaciones, según hubiera un corto o un abierto en el lugar de la resistencia 0.

Y como habeis dicho otros, hay otras aplicaciones.


Bueno,  saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2007)

Gracias a ambos "mroe-" y "JV" pero el metodo que trato de recordar (Que no es el del Sr.: Wheastone) es para medir resistencias aun menores, < 0,0001 Oms.
El nombre era algo asi como "Doble puente de ??????" y la medicion era un total engorro. 

Saludos


----------



## mroe- (Ago 7, 2007)

Hola nuevamente, usando google encontre otras formas, Puente doble de o Kelvin o Puente doble de Thompson. Son formas mas precisas y totalmente engorrosas, creo que el la que estas buscando fogonazo.

Si ponen en google "Puente doble de Kelvin resistencias", aparece bastantes links.

Saludos

mroe-


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2007)

Este era el padre de la criatura ! ! !.
Gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2012)

JV dijo:


> Moraleja: las resistencias no son buenas para usar como fusibles
> 
> Saludos..




error.
yo estoy descubriendo este asunto y es muy interesante.
lo que no es bueno es "alegremente " poner cualquier cosa y de cualquier manera.
LA ENVOLVENTE  es fundamental. 
a menso que se use algo BIEN  fabricado.





mcrven dijo:


> recordemos también que se fabrican FUSIBLES. Estos, los fusibles, son los que *están diseñados a proposito para que* se FUNDAN por efecto de un exceso de corriente.



correcto.
yo he realizado pruebas hasta abri un tema al que No le dieron bola y yo avance bastante con el .

el fusible como bien decis esta DISEÑADO  asi y no es solo de pinta que el alambre esta en un tubito de vidrio.

yo estoy usando resistencias como fusibles  recien ahora en casos muy especificos y me tienen muy contento las pruebas, .
pero tambien uso resistencias asociadas a fusibles y resistencias que hacen otras cosas.
y IMPRESCINDIBLEMENTE  si uso una resistencia como fusible debo colocarla en una envolvente , o sea en un contenedor adecuado , por que segun la sobrepotencia que deba soportar se prende fuego.
eso es algo que te lleva de maduro en la ETAPA DE PRUEBAS.
si no la pasaste , es que te saltaste algo vital.

ahi uno ve si sirve o no , y si de alguna manera puede o no solucioinar los probelmas que aparecen.

luego si volvemos al tema principal o original:
ANDA A SABER , si no tenes la datasheet no sabes.
anda a saber que metio el fabricante en ese encapsulado con forma de resistencia ????
todo lo que hablamos son especulaciones sin la data de el fabricante .





Fogonazo dijo:


> Gracias a ambos "mroe-" y "JV" pero el metodo que trato de recordar (Que no es el del Sr.: Wheastone) es para medir resistencias aun menores, < 0,0001 Oms.
> El nombre era algo asi como "Doble puente de ??????" y la medicion era un total engorro.
> 
> Saludos



de que hablan ??? 
se fueron un poco .......con eso de 0,.00000 

pero vamos a algo mas normal, no se 20 mili ohms ?? seria 0,02 ohms.
primero eso no se mide con puntas de tester, se mide SOLDANDO  y calculo que todo el instrumento deberia ser algo de muy buen contacto y un ajuste de cero y bla bal ......
pero dejemos  eso y sin ser demasiado precisos .

vamos a como lo haria yo :

  tomo la fuente de alimentacion mia berreta, le pongo una tension, la que se me cante .
pongo la resistencia desconocida 0,00x ohms y tomo una resistencia que tenga a mano , digamos 100 ohms 

y las pongo en serie y le doy alimentacion.

ya esa serie esta compuesta por la R=100 que la llamare resistencia limitadora 
pongo la fuente en 25 v por dar un valor y hago la primer medicion:

tension en VR 100.
obvio sera casi la Vcc.
asi ya se la corriente que esta circulando .

25v/100 ohms = 250 mA 

luego voy con mi tester el cual por suerte casi todos miden en CC mV .

SUELDO  las puntas en la Rx 0,00 xx  .
y mido .

estoy midiendo mV y la corriente ya la medi.

a ver que me sale:
10 mV  >>>>> 40 mili ohms = 0,04 ohms 
1 mV >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 0,004 ohms 

*ya ahi veo que si tengo tester de escala menor mido resistencias mas bajas y si la misma resistencia me permite hacerle circular mas corriente puedo  medir mas bajas *

por eso no comprendo sus complicaciones con eso de el doble puente de wheastone ,jams lo comprendi


----------



## chclau (Ago 2, 2012)

Algo que vi que se preguntó hace mucho, y es, por qué resistencia y no jumper?

En mi caso, por ejemplo, hace ya mucho que tengo como regla: ¨prohibido¨ usar jumpers. O uso resistencias, o uso dip switches. Por qué no jumpers?. Porque si se cae, o peor aún, hace falso contacto, puede darse el caso de que el cliente se vuelve loco con un producto que no le anda. Y entonces hay que retornarlo, con todos los costos que eso implica (no siempre el cliente puede andar abriendo el producto y toquetearlo, no todo producto es como nuestra PC que estamos acostumbrados a abrir como si nada).

Y no sólo con clientes, me ha pasado que la gente de programación ha perdido montones de horas por una estupidez tal como que alguien tocó sin saber los jumpers y por eso la tarjeta no funciona. 

Los jumpers, además, nunca pueden ser utilizados ¨seriamente¨ en un equipo que tiene que pasar. por ejemplo, por pruebas de verificacìón de vibración.

Por último, muchas veces cuando se fabrica una tarjeta, se la hace de movida con varias versiones. Por ejemplo, una tarjeta que tiene uno, dos o cuatro DSP. Cada uno obviamente se vende como un producto distinto a precio distinto, pero la tarjeta base es la misma. Para las configuraciones parciales, no se montan todos los dispositivos. 

Supongamos que la tarjeta incluye una cadena JTAG. Si monto los 4 DSP, la cadena está completa. Pero si monto la versión de bajo costo, algunos DSP no estarán, entonces, para completar la cadena JTAG, uso resistencias en lugar de los DSP que no fueron montados. Tales resistencias cortocircuitan TDI con TDO del DSP que no está.


----------



## Daniel.more (Ago 3, 2012)

creo que casi todos tienen parte de razon en lo que dicen,pero para una respuesta completa tendria que juntar barias respuestas....me explico en un curso de microelectronica en "colonia" nos explicaron que estas recistencias se empesaron a montar como puentes en plaquetas smd por motivos de diseño y fabricacion en pcb multicapas,lo que se ha extendido a casi toda la smd.dicho esto,faltaria decir que las recistencias fusibles existen,son muy usuales en casi toda la electronica pero no bienen serigrafiadas 00 sino con valores muy bajos de omios,como 0.43 , 0´56 ,etc ( incluso en esquemas bienen marcadas como fusibles) 

PD: si no estoy en lo cierto diganmelo porfavor y demando a la empresa del master que me cobraron 15000 euro.....saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2012)

dijiste          QUINCE           MIL  euros ?????????


----------



## Daniel.more (Ago 3, 2012)

hola fernandob,si señor 15000 euros,ten en cuenta que fue en colonia,y como en alemania se cobran grandes sueldos si quieres estudiar alli tienes que pagar como si fueras de alli.....no te imaginas lo que tube que trabajar (nunca fui rico...) para poder ahorrar eso,y aunque aprendi muchisimo sobre microelectronica,ya he encontrado algun concepto que me dijeron equibocado..por eso pedi que de no ser asi me lo dijeran porque alguna vez me he sentido no estafado,pero casi y me hace dudar de lo aprendido...saludos


----------

